# Passport revoked



## cbyanks

Has anyone very had their Passport Revoked while on Marriage Visa in Thailand. I am from the USA and fear that someday my Ex will raise my child support to a level I cannot afford to make full payments and I will be in arears and the USA will revoke my passport. I have no intentions of going back to the USA but wonder what the Thai Immigration will do if I go to my 90 day Visa Renewal and have them tell me my passport has been revoked by the US. Will they kick me out of Thailand where my wife and son will be left to fend for themselves. Has anyone ever heard of any situation like this?

Thanks

Cbyanks


----------



## joseph44

cbyanks said:


> Has anyone very had their Passport Revoked while on Marriage Visa in Thailand. I am from the USA and fear that someday my Ex will raise my child support to a level I cannot afford to make full payments and I will be in arears and the USA will revoke my passport. I have no intentions of going back to the USA but wonder what the Thai Immigration will do if I go to my 90 day Visa Renewal and have them tell me my passport has been revoked by the US. Will they kick me out of Thailand where my wife and son will be left to fend for themselves. Has anyone ever heard of any situation like this?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Cbyanks


I don't have direct experience with revoking passports, but if the USA decides that you have to return to the USA to take care of matters, they will revoke your passports and issue another travel-document in order to leave Thailand and enter the USA. 
Anyway, the USA will not revoke your passport and leave you in Thailand with no valid ID. 

Usually, in these cases there will be a court-order and your name will be put on a list. As soon as you're going to renew your passport, there will be a notification and an "emergency passport" will be issued instead.


----------



## cbyanks

joseph44 said:


> I don't have direct experience with revoking passports, but if the USA decides that you have to return to the USA to take care of matters, they will revoke your passports and issue another travel-document in order to leave Thailand and enter the USA.
> Anyway, the USA will not revoke your passport and leave you in Thailand with no valid ID.
> 
> Usually, in these cases there will be a court-order and your name will be put on a list. As soon as you're going to renew your passport, there will be a notification and an "emergency passport" will be issued instead.


Thanks for the info. I have no intention to go back to the USA. My fear is Thai authorities will kick me out due to my passport being revoked or invalid at that time. Do you think I have anything to worry about? Or would they simply tell me its not valid and keep my visa going.


----------



## joseph44

IMHO it is impossible to stay in Thailand without a passport and so without a visible permission of stay, granted by Thai Immigration. 
If the USA revokes your passport, they also HAVE TO submit a document which will give you the possibility to return to the USA.........there is no choice and not-wanting issue!

On the other hand, a passport will not be revoked if there isn't some kind of court-order regarding the child-support and if the authorities in the USA are aware of your where-abouts you will get the outcome of the court-order first and act accordingly. 
If you ignore or fail to respond, the next step will be a court-appeal and one of the steps in the process is to revoke your passport.
Your passport will never be revoked without you knowing it, it will never come as a surprise.


----------



## cbyanks

joseph44 said:


> IMHO it is impossible to stay in Thailand without a passport and so without a visible permission of stay, granted by Thai Immigration.
> If the USA revokes your passport, they also HAVE TO submit a document which will give you the possibility to return to the USA.........there is no choice and not-wanting issue!
> 
> On the other hand, a passport will not be revoked if there isn't some kind of court-order regarding the child-support and if the authorities in the USA are aware of your where-abouts you will get the outcome of the court-order first and act accordingly.
> If you ignore or fail to respond, the next step will be a court-appeal and one of the steps in the process is to revoke your passport.
> Your passport will never be revoked without you knowing it, it will never come as a surprise.


Thanks for the good advice I appreciate it. Good Points....


----------



## TomC

Never heard of any laws that can revoke a US passport. Physical documents are very important in the U.S. legal system. It's like a dollar bill. Unless they are counterfeits, they can not revoke a dollar bill just as much as a passport. That's why they confiscate passports of criminals they caught overseas. There is no revoke passport list. That'd be like these serial numbers of dollar bills are revoked. Do not accept. LOL. That would make the U.S. a banana republic. It's the same with a title on the land, you can put a lien on it, but you can not revoke the land title unless it's proven false.

From what I read, they have law in the book where the State Department will check HHS computer for deadbeats (aimed at men again, surprise, surprise) and not issue passports for people in arrears. I believe the same is true for renewals. That's when they get you. So if you find yourself in the situation you talked about. Just report your passport lost or stolen and get a new one which will be good for 10 years. Then you can go into arrears by keep on paying the same amount as now and you'll have 10 years to negotiate with your ex. A lot can happen in 10 years but at least you got some breathing room. Meanwhile, you can relax because your passport is as good as the dollar bills in your pocket.


----------



## cbyanks

TomC said:


> Never heard of any laws that can revoke a US passport. Physical documents are very important in the U.S. legal system. It's like a dollar bill. Unless they are counterfeits, they can not revoke a dollar bill just as much as a passport. That's why they confiscate passports of criminals they caught overseas. There is no revoke passport list. That'd be like these serial numbers of dollar bills are revoked. Do not accept. LOL. That would make the U.S. a banana republic. It's the same with a title on the land, you can put a lien on it, but you can not revoke the land title unless it's proven false.
> 
> From what I read, they have law in the book where the State Department will check HHS computer for deadbeats (aimed at men again, surprise, surprise) and not issue passports for people in arrears. I believe the same is true for renewals. That's when they get you. So if you find yourself in the situation you talked about. Just report your passport lost or stolen and get a new one which will be good for 10 years. Then you can go into arrears by keep on paying the same amount as now and you'll have 10 years to negotiate with your ex. A lot can happen in 10 years but at least you got some breathing room. Meanwhile, you can relax because your passport is as good as the dollar bills in your pocket.



Thanks Tom, So you do not think the Thai immigration office will check my passport at the 90 day check in and tell me your passport is revoked or not valid you have to get out? Yes I will get the 10 year passport done before I let anything go wrong.

Cbyanks


----------



## falangjim

cbyanks said:


> Thanks Tom, So you do not think the Thai immigration office will check my passport at the 90 day check in and tell me your passport is revoked or not valid you have to get out? Yes I will get the 10 year passport done before I let anything go wrong.
> 
> Cbyanks


:clap2: Did you not read the comments to your paranoid question? You'll be notified well in advance if your passport is going to be revoked. Do you actually think Thai immigration officials are in the loop on such things? It's not like you'll show up and they are waiting for you with handcuffs and cameras. You aren't a drug smuggler, just a borderline dead beat dad. Go in for your 90 day check-in with confidence. Nothing is going to happen to you.


----------



## TomC

OK, I was wrong about passport can not be revoked. I just read a story about Bobby Fischer's passport being revoked and some other stories of similar nature. Apparently the US embassies keep such a list and when you have to do something with your passport like adding a page or renewals, then they can and will get you. They will punch holes through your passport with big REVOKED warnings and give it back to you. But the Thais will have no access to such a list because they don't work for the U.S. government. And under what authority do the Thais have to revoke US passports? That would be beyond weird.


----------

